

Fact Checking Mailbox - kfarzaneh
http://markedwardcampos.com/infographic/fact-checking-mailbox/

======
rcush
Of course the graph is fake math. It's only a _representation_ of the long
term goal, not a literal indicator of what will occur. I think that Orchestra
are being fairly open about this; the same post that the graph was taken from
also states, "if we run into unexpected snags, we may even stop filling
reservations temporarily."

[http://www.mailboxapp.com/reservations/?p=1#how-were-
rolling...](http://www.mailboxapp.com/reservations/?p=1#how-were-rolling-out-
mailbox)

